# Hello from Japan



## iWire (Dec 18, 2018)

Hello everyone, I'm a Masashi living in Tokyo.

I have started selling the kontakt library since this summer.
I got a lot of production hints from VI Control and I am very grateful to all of you.

My favorite music style is >>> Psy trance / Industrial Metal / Eurobeat
My favorite artists are >>> BT / Charlie clouser / Absolum

I am interested in unique and delicate sound making


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 19, 2018)

ようこそ！
vi-controlに日本人は少ない。
Not many japanese on Vi-C.
Welcome.


----------



## iWire (Dec 19, 2018)

LowweeK said:


> ようこそ！
> vi-controlに日本人は少ない。
> Not many japanese on Vi-C.
> Welcome.


Thank you LowweeK！


----------



## Crowe (Dec 19, 2018)

はじめまして！

I figured the Japanese would have their own VI communities. Good to see some variety around here.

I'm personally very much into a couple of japanese composers (Noriyuki Iwadare and Revo spring to mind) and am also a sucker for Industrial Metal.

Be seeing you around!


----------



## iWire (Dec 20, 2018)

Shiirai said:


> はじめまして！
> 
> I figured the Japanese would have their own VI communities. Good to see some variety around here.
> 
> ...


Hello Shiirai, nice to meet you too.


----------

